
Smartphones May Soon Replace Credit Cards - stretchwithme
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_33/b4191037299913.htm
======
stretchwithme
I'd like to see credit card send instant notifications that you can reply to
reject the transaction. Assuming they can do it quickly enough, this could
make it very difficult for even a clerk to use your card for anything but your
purchase.

------
pmccool
The first paragraph then says

"Smartphones may soon displace some of the estimated 1 billion credit and
debit cards in American wallets."

which is a rather different and less drastic change; they're no more replacing
credit cards than credit cards replaced money

